# What breed/s are we?



## boothcreek (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought 3 bottle ram lambs for meat, 2 black and 1 white. They are woolies and thats all I know. 

My guess is suffolk X on the black and Canadian Arcott X on the white. Seems to be the most common crosses around here.

Anyone want to take a guess? Not that it really matters they will be wethered and be sold for meat but I like guessing.

Edited to add*- both blacks have woolie cheeks and foreheads, the white is cleanfaced.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 14, 2012)

For the white one, I would say it's probably a dairy breed or cross...it may be a Finn or another type of rat tailed breed...but because the tail is docked it may not be.

The black one is probably a Suffolk or Hampshire cross. I would say it's probably crossed with a whitefaced or natural colored breed because blackface lambs don't have that dark of a body (that I've seen).


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 14, 2012)

ShropshireX is another possibility for the black ones, their faces look very shrop and they do come all black too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2012)

Usually black Suffolks look more "blue" than black or brown, especially as they age.  I'm thinking it's also some sort of wool breed crossed with Suffok. I think if it was hamp or shrop it would have a more closed face.    The white lamb definitely looks like  Finn or something similar.     Of course, it's hard to tell and we could all be totally off.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 19, 2012)

whatever they are, they are cute. But its a battle to feed, one of the black ones is a total bully and will beat the others from the bottles.... and he doesn't have seem to have a limit, the other 2 stop when they have a full belly and he would keep going until he pops if I didn't cut him off(or pin him to the wall so the others get a chance to drink  )

I was thinking calling him "Hog" because he is such a pig with feeding and just uses his mass to get his way, but this morning I went to feed and seen he tore the corner of his mouth on the left side(about 1/2 inch long)....... might call him "joker' now since he seems to be smirking onesidedly now.... dunno how and where he did it but it hasn't dampened his appetite


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 19, 2012)

white ones also look dairy cross to me, ears look alpinish to me for the back lamb. Very cute though.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know what breed but they are so cute!


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 19, 2012)

When the black ones look at me I almost want to say there is some cheviot in there because of the ears(hard to see in those pics)
.
The white one I really don't know what could be in it, is from the same flock as the black ones and is bigger then them. 

Just got in from trying to teach them to drink their milk out of a bucket, I think I am wearing most of it 

The white one and the much gentler black one got it immediatly and drank it that way  , the Hog dunked his whole head in it and of course had to shake it all out right onto me..... yuuuk! Then he started lapping away at it like a dog and kept dunking his nose in it just to shake it out on me.
What boogers!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 20, 2012)

> the Hog dunked his whole head in it and of course had to shake it all out right onto me..... yuuuk! Then he started lapping away at it like a dog and kept dunking his nose in it just to shake it out on me.


LOL!

Liz


----------

